# Robot Fursonas



## thebeast76 (Feb 14, 2009)

Who else has a fursona that is a robot?
I can think of three people off the top of my head;
Lurdanjo
Techno Robocoon
Talynn
(not including myself of course)
Do you guys know anyone else who has a robot fursona?
I'd like to chat with them!


----------



## Talmarel (Feb 15, 2009)

Not exactly a robot, but my fursona is half-metal.


----------



## thebeast76 (Feb 15, 2009)

Talmarel said:


> Not exactly a robot, but my fursona is half-metal.



cool =3


----------



## Ratte (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a robotic energy dragon and a female rabbit-demon android.  :V


----------



## StainMcGorver (Feb 16, 2009)

Uhh, I don't have a robot fursona, but I will use a robot in one of the chapters in my story...


----------



## thebeast76 (Feb 16, 2009)

Kirai Kainashi-
That's really cool! I'd love to see them.

Stain McGorver-
That sounds interesting. Can I read the story, or is it just in production thus far?


----------



## Ratte (Feb 16, 2009)

I have yet to make a pic.


----------



## thebeast76 (Feb 16, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> I have yet to make a pic.


Well, I still can't wait to see 'em anyways. =3


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Feb 17, 2009)

I once created two half-bot characters that now are mascots of a site. (Actually, I dunno if I can call them robots of androids, but the fact is, they have metal too in their bodies. XD )
Here they are; http://valery91thunder.deviantart.com/art/Joypad-Multimedial-Hybrid-86573867 and http://valery91thunder.deviantart.com/art/Program-Living-Virus-104402694 .
They're respectively a Mouse/leopard/robot hybrid and a rat/tiger/robot hybrid.
I usually enjoy drawing robotic stuff, even if I don't have the occasion to do it often. :3


----------



## thebeast76 (Feb 17, 2009)

Valery91Thunder said:


> I once created two half-bot characters that now are mascots of a site. (Actually, I dunno if I can call them robots of androids, but the fact is, they have metal too in their bodies. XD )
> Here they are; http://valery91thunder.deviantart.com/art/Joypad-Multimedial-Hybrid-86573867 and http://valery91thunder.deviantart.com/art/Program-Living-Virus-104402694 .
> They're respectively a Mouse/leopard/robot hybrid and a rat/tiger/robot hybrid.
> I usually enjoy drawing robotic stuff, even if I don't have the occasion to do it often. :3



That's really cool!
You can take a crack at drawing my robot character, if you like. =3


----------



## Kingman (Feb 17, 2009)

If you like the robots go check out

boag
heckfire
anthos

boag and anthos are robots, heckfire has several robot girls, and captain slug does em as well.


----------



## Lite-Brite (Mar 1, 2009)

My fursona is a cyborg. <:
She's metal and flesh, since she's a reanimated corpse.


----------



## thebeast76 (Mar 1, 2009)

Lite-Brite said:


> My fursona is a cyborg. <:
> She's metal and flesh, since she's a reanimated corpse.



^3^ Sweet.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Mar 1, 2009)

thebeast76 said:


> Stain McGorver-
> That sounds interesting. Can I read the story, or is it just in production thus far?


Still writing it... and sorry for the late reply, I forgot about this thread D:


----------



## Kanin (Mar 1, 2009)

My fursona isn't a robot, but I basically am. I'm calm, and I overthink everything. (I'd put a smily, but I'm serious)


----------



## seth_foxen (Mar 2, 2009)

My fursona has a robotic arm, kinda generic prosthetic appendage, but yeah, thats about it.


----------



## catanamu (Mar 16, 2009)

i have a number of robotic robosonas as one might call em, each with its own selection of locomotion and functional capabilities. as well as mechanics and caretakers. many of my stories revolve around robotic characters. my stories btw are simply daydreams i havnt put anything to word and probably never will, unless im telling the story of course


----------



## thebeast76 (Mar 16, 2009)

catanamu said:


> i have a number of robotic robosonas as one might call em, each with its own selection of locomotion and functional capabilities. as well as mechanics and caretakers. many of my stories revolve around robotic characters. my stories btw are simply daydreams i havnt put anything to word and probably never will, unless im telling the story of course



Cool! :-D


----------



## Telnac (Mar 24, 2009)

thebeast76 said:


> Who else has a fursona that is a robot?
> I can think of three people off the top of my head;
> Lurdanjo
> Techno Robocoon
> ...


Uh, me!  

(Copy + paste my short bio):
He's an android dragon from the mid 22nd century. His human body was born in 1989, and he lived for 118 years until his death in 2107. But 10 years before his death, he had nanoscale implants that grew into his brain and mapped every neuron, every synapse and logged every electrical impulse. This data was used to create a near perfect simulation of his mind that was running during the last days of his life. So perfect was the simulation that a couple of years before the end, the implants switched control of his human body over to the simulation, and he didn't notice. Because his brain was still given all of the input data that his body gave it, the simulation and his brain remained perfectly in sync even with the simulation running the show and not his brain. That is, until the moment of his death. 

After his death, the simulation continued to run. He ordered a custom body made to house his mind in a technological version of reincarnation. Since his old identity legally died with his old body, he had to choose a new identity. Thus, Telnac was "born." 

He's powered by thousands of cold fusion reactor cells. Each one of them is about the size of a grain of rice and put out a small amount of electricity. But combined, he has more than enough juice to power all of his systems. 

He can fly, even without his wings (which are there more for flight control than for actual lift) thanks to billions of microscopic muon thrusters incorporated into his body. 

He can teleport anywhere at will, even over interstellar distances, thanks to an alien-built teleportation system he paid a small fortune for. Alas, even aliens can't travel faster than light, so the one time he did visit a planet outside the Solar System, the round trip took 30 years. 

His scales include both self-healing reactive plasma armor (more to deflect micrometeorite impacts in space than to defect bullets, but it's effective against the latter too.) They also have a cloaking device built into them, making him impervious to laser blasts. Again, the cloaking device wasn't intended for defense. He bought it so that he could selectively cloak parts of his body when interacting with humans. A floating dragon's head appears far less intimidating than a fully visible 30 foot long dragon in the room. He just has to be careful that no one trips over his invisible tail. 

He has no breath weapon or any weapons at all. A breath weapon would have cost a fortune and it would have added a lot of unnecessary mass to his body. His teeth and claws are dull, not sharp. Sharp claws would be problematic in public situations, and since he doesn't eat he has no need for sharp teeth. Really, who is he going to fight? He's an artist and a corporate consultant, not a warrior.


I've put his long bio on hold.  I'm 90% of the way through the first draft & it's 89 pages long.  The reason it's on hold: hard to muster the courage to start the 2nd draft!


----------



## thebeast76 (Mar 24, 2009)

Telnac said:


> I've put his long bio on hold.  I'm 90% of the way through the first draft & it's 89 pages long.  The reason it's on hold: hard to muster the courage to start the 2nd draft!



That's quite a lot!
Wow, you've certainly thought this through!!


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 24, 2009)

I've made plenty of robotic anthros as part of a MMX and MMZ rp I was in. Terra Dragoness, Maige Dragoness, Bezerker Dragoness, Dragonscythe Zaku, Tengu Eagle, Napalm Stag, Dive Armadillio, Shade Necrobat, Slash Ostrich, Grizzly Punk, Liquid Dragoon, Slayer Wyvern, Gatl Ling, and Frost Tigra.


----------



## thebeast76 (Mar 24, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> I've made plenty of robotic anthros as part of a MMX and MMZ rp I was in...



Sweet...


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 24, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1984092/

I should put up a scan this picture and delete this one (as of now it has 3 views... no one's gonna miss this.) Also, one of the characters in this isn't mine, but a friends.


----------



## darkestwulf (Mar 24, 2009)

Hmmmm....*writes down in List of Abnormal sonas to make* I'll post again once I update my sona list in a bit.(maybe later today or tomarrow)


----------



## Rifter (Mar 25, 2009)

The fellow right over there in my avatar. He was created as part of a low cost, high yield weapons program toward the middle of the 21st century after 30 years of war with an alien invasion fleet that had become stranded on Earth. The idea was that the world's armed forces would be able to cut back on overall training and equipment costs if they just made a few perfect soldiers from scratch and had them spearhead the war effort.

His formative years were spent fighting so he's developed into something of a sick-humored sadist, but he's intensely loyal if you can tolerate him long enough to get on his good side. As far as technical specifications go, he's roughly as intelligent and adaptive as an above average human. Since he was the first of his kind, he's prone to occasional glitches and sometimes has difficulty wrapping his head around more abstract topics and ideas.


----------



## thebeast76 (Mar 25, 2009)

Rifter said:


> The fellow right over there in my avatar...



Oh, that's really cool!! I like it.


----------

